# Willard Bay



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Willard Bays north marina has "safe" ice. And fish under it too!


----------



## mrdanner (Sep 21, 2009)

How do you know about the fish under it?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

mrdanner said:


> How do you know about the fish under it?


They were on the other end of my line...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

On another note... Apparently I have upset a few folks by disclosing "their" secret spot. I hope this isn't going to be another "hotspotting" debate, but the reality is, if I didn't post it, someone else would have....


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Ton_Def...and IMHO you're not hotspotting. Glad you had fun with fish tugging on the ole 3' pole. We'll be out soon just waiting for safe good 4" plus ice...ice fish'n gear is all prepped...tweener time for us so it's catch'n up on house stuffage then rewarding ourselves and hit'n the hard deck.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

**** you! Willard Bay is my honey hole that not alot of people know about! Thanks alot :lol: Sounds like a good trip! Hotspotting Willard bay? Really?


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe a few people should get over thereselves and get fishing!! Way to go man, keep catching and thanks for posting.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If someone is really getting upset about you posting this, they need to get over themselves. There will be enough ice for everyone in no time.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

I hope no one is really being serious about Willard Bay being "hotspotted"! That is a bit too much. Thanks though, I needed a good laugh today! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

DDDAAAAAAHHHHHHH My secret spot! lol jk


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Please don't mention anything about Utah Lake, Strawberry and Flaming Gorge having safe ice!! Dang hot spotters ruining my private fishing holes!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Jared, was that you today up at SC in the red tent?? I went to a dog trial in Roosevelt and saw someone on the ice out there. If so you are one crazy dude.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> On another note... Apparently I have upset a few folks by disclosing "their" secret spot. I hope this isn't going to be another "hotspotting" debate, but the reality is, if I didn't post it, someone else would have....


This is exactly why I post few reports of anything anymore. Bunch of cry baby sidewalk sissies that give ya crap if you happen to fish in the same place they do. Hotspotting is bullcrap for MOST places. Ever heard of google earth now thats some hotspottin. Sheesh give me a freakin break. Good job Ton_Def. now shhh don't tell anybody there is about a jazzillion fish in willard bay.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is just what my post about nobody fishing any more is about.
Please post your fishing trips for others to enjoy.
As I have said before, places like Burch Creek and other smaller reservoirs with quality fish in them should be posted on the Confidential Fishing Forum and with very general info.
From there, use PM's to exchange other info.

When our members no longer feel free to post a fishing trip, without worrying about getting bashed by other members, it will be time to shut down the Forum all together.


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a heads up for the crowds heading to fish WILLARD! 
It took alot of talking to the DWR/park manager but I was able to convince him that the snow pile should be removed from the road which was blocking access to the docks at the north marina.
After some discussion concerning fisherman and the ethics which we should use, he agreed to allow access to the docks based upon the fact that all users will remove garbage, fish guts, ect and avoid vandalism (burn, cut, chop, drill) any of the docks, ect leave bait blood ect on dock areas or parking lot.
Also PAY at the gate as required regardless of the time of day!
QUOTE: If things are not kept as mentioned above we WILL lose our privilage to access and fish these areas both south and north marina's this has been made very clear, so fishing willard as much as i do i have been asked to get the word out to all the hot spotters who choose to tell all about willard that we must police our selves and others or do to the amount of irresponsible fisherman using it and not taking care of it WE ARE GOING TO LOSE THE RIGHT OF ACCESS IN WINTER !!!!! :evil: 
HEED THE WARNING !!!!!!!! and ice is not safe!!!!!! o-||


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Fishing from the ducks is against the rules. They even took the time to post signs. I don't know who the manager thinks he is but he doesn't have the authority to shut the park access down at anytime of the year.


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

fishing from the docks has been allowed in the fall and winter months after boats have been removed, this has been ongoing for years and will continue if we respect and take care of the area.
He can lock down the park just like they do at the south end chained gate! 
again you all can listen or ingore the info, lets see how much we all enjoy fishing out there in the winter !


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

ducks14, you are barking up the wrong tree and you need to chill out. Most people here are respectful and clean up after themselves when they go fishing. You really think Willard is a secret during the winter??

Instead of berating us here, maybe you should police up the area when you are out there to ensure you still get access. Bring a trash bag and fill it up. If you really care about the fishing there, this won't be hard to do.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

RnF said:


> ducks14, you are barking up the wrong tree and you need to chill out.


Man, if only you could read the PM he sent to me.... :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Ton_Def said:
 

> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > ducks14, you are barking up the wrong tree and you need to chill out.
> ...


********* Ignore him. I think he has a god complex. He thinks willard belongs to him and he is the willard master. :roll:


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

**** edited by moderator
That post was at the request of the DWR manager of the park, and i do pack out trash every time i am out, fishing duck hunting ect.............


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

o-||


----------



## ducks14 (Nov 18, 2010)

I apologize to the users of this site i am not stooping to the level of some that use these social sites, i am simply passing on the word as asked to.
Final thought : Look at the water fowl site on here tell me why no one will tell where they hunt or when, including LUNKER !!!! something to ponder now days.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

kochanut said:


> o-||


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

ducks14 said:


> ****
> That post was at the request of the DWR manager of the park, and i do pack out trash every time i am out, fishing duck hunting ect.............


Be careful there cowgirl. He is my good friend and quite frankly the way some things are going in my life right now if someone crosses me wrong by putting down one of my friends I am likely to have a violent reaction because incarceration would be a nice little stress break for me. I am not threatening you but giving you a friendly reminder there can be dire consequences to what you type on the internet.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey ducks14 we have never met. After your 6 posts...I never want to.


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow everyone just needs to go fish relieve some of that stress of the hollidays. Hell I have fished Willard a dozen times this summer and havent caught crap,but that wont stop me from fishing it. If anyone wants to share info on what to use that would be great. I think thats what all of us have joined the site for.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this thread has run it's course. It's done. How about a group hug and go fishin.....


----------

